# Bobby/ sexing extremes



## jjohnson32 (Dec 23, 2008)

what is the probabilty of requesting a male and being able to sex one with the extremes?

note: the subject heading IS IN REFERENCE TO TEGUS!!HA


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 23, 2008)

Bobby is one of the few who can fairly accurately sex Tegu's, although he won't (can't) guarantee it. 

Our vet won't probe them until they're at least 6" snout to vent, maybe 3 months old.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 24, 2008)

if you feed um,,they will grow!!!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

this is a game?


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2008)

I am about the best there is at sexing tegus, I can about count on one hand how many times I have been wrong out of a couple thousand I have sexed.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

But can you sex them from 1000 miles away??!! Are you THAT good???  :mrgreen:


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2008)

Nope, I must have them in hand, and sorry to say my arm is not that long. :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

I though maybe you could "psychic" sex them!!! :mrgreen: 

Stop over after work some day a feel free to check them out!


----------

